# Anyone moved a trailer house themselves?



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

As in, not hiring someone to do it for you.

We recently bought a 14X70 trailer for $500 but now need to move it the 25 miles to our place. It's really solid, so I hope it'll make the trip with no structural issues.

The plan is, we're going to use one of the tractors over at the farm and just hook it on the 3pt. 
Neither of us has crawled under it yet, but the owners said it still has the hitch and it's on the axles, but the wheels are gone. I think we have a line on wheels so what next?

We're going to be entirely on gravel roads except for two miles on a minimally traveled highway. We'll have a flagger front and back and there are no permits in either county. (And we're just hoping we'll go "fast" enough on the highway that no one notices.  )

It's mostly flat except for two pretty big hills where we'll rise out of the river valley. Five corners, all except one of which are pretty wide and sweeping. The fifth worries me, but they got it IN there I keep thinking...


Anyway-- some advice, words of warning, thoughts....?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I have moved two. The 14 x 70 will have a LOT of tongue weight. It will take a large tractor to carry that weight and still have steering capability. Also realize you will only have tractor brakes to stop the load so connect the brakes pedals to function as a single brake. Since I had no prior experience with such a bulky load it took a while to get comfortable. The view was only forward. I suggest a two way radio from the flag car behind to the tractor operator. When you get to the destination try to get the trailer where you want it the first try if the ground is wet. If you need to move the home sideways use some old disc blades, layed flat like a sled, under the tires and connected to a chain and just use a chain to pull the trailer sideways


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> It will take a large tractor to carry that weight and still have steering capability.


Yeah, and that's why I'm kind of worried about those two big hills (going up)...

We have several tractors available, right up to a _huge_ dualled wheel field tractor (of course we don't want that one though because it won't maneuver around as well!)


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Well i found out on turning if you use a tractor with duels it will hit the front corners . Can't turn much at all . Also a 2.5/16 ball is a must . Ours was out of pocket at the time we used a 2''ball and on turning got into the duels an dropped that joker in the road .:angel: Main road that is . 

Carry extra tires and wheels with plenty of air in them


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I've set up several, and move a few around on the same property with a tractor. I'd recommend checking around to get a few prices on someone just doing the actual hauling, and do the setup yourself. The price of hauling might be less than the wear and tear on your tractor.


----------



## VERN in IL (Nov 30, 2008)

deaconjim said:


> I've set up several, and move a few around on the same property with a tractor. I'd recommend checking around to get a few prices on someone just doing the actual hauling, and do the setup yourself. The price of hauling might be less than the wear and tear on your tractor.


A trailer moving service around here wanted $950 to move a double wide two miles with NO SETUP. (YIKES) 

My dad got a farmer friend to move it with his tractor for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

VERN in IL said:


> A trailer moving service around here wanted $950 to move a double wide two miles with NO SETUP. (YIKES)
> 
> My dad got a farmer friend to move it with his tractor for pennies on the dollar.


It depends a lot on how hungry the service is. Shop around, some will give you a ridiculous price, and others will be more reasonable just to get the business. Of course, it may well be that a tractor is the best way to go.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

A couple years ago my neighbor up the road moved a 12 by 65 with his 4 wheel drive pick-up about 7 miles and never had any trouble he said..he had to go up and down a couple hills and even through town and a couple pretty good curves....can't offer ya any help though...


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

what about a haysled?


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

We have moved them with a one ton truck its really not so bad. My recomendation is a one ton for the first part and a tractor for the last mile.
Or better yet look for someone witha trailer ball on a semi and offer them $200
What ever you move it with be sure to rig yourself some mirrors!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I guess we hadn't thought about using one of the semis. That might be an option, too...


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Are there phone or power lines to contend with that you need to go under? If so, I think you need the utility company to help.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Nope. Besides, it's just a single-wide trailer house. I know it sits lower than a cattle pot and those drive these roads all the time!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

How about permits? Do you need them? We would in WI. Anything 12 foot wide or wider HAS to have permits to be moved on a roadway.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Also remember to check for tree limbs at the turns, preferably before you start the haul.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Nope. Like I said in my first post, no permits in either of the counties we'll be traveling in. We're probably supposed to permit for the 2 miles of highway, but we're just going to go for it. 
Shoot, people routinely haul drills, chisels, etc. without permits. You just _expect_ to see that kind of thing in this part of the world.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

ErinP said:


> Nope. Like I said in my first post, no permits in either of the counties we'll be traveling in. We're probably supposed to permit for the 2 miles of highway, but we're just going to go for it.
> Shoot, people routinely haul drills, chisels, etc. without permits. You just _expect_ to see that kind of thing in this part of the world.


Watch the highway. A friend of mine moved one through the country a few years ago. He only went 3 miles on the highway and did it at 2AM to avoid any traffic. State cops caught him and it cost him over $1700.00.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

We moved one about 2 miles for a neighbor with our Ford 5600 diesel- dirt roads, hills and curves without any problems.


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ya! We bought a 14 x 76 trailer and moved it 10 miles ourselves. We were able to get insurance for the whole thing. We used our tractor but I don't know what kind. 

Now where I live you CAN"T move them on their own wheels. We just bought a mobile home last year that had brand new wheels and axles under it and they had to just cut them off. Cost us $3500 to get it home. It was something like $2000 just to move it, and then so much a mile after that. Up here to legally move a mobile you need an insured company that moves it as if it was a ready-to-move home.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

I have moved one with a Semi that we put a hitch on. It is not easy and would have cost less to hire somebody to do it.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I said something about the semi and DH said no way since we'd have to completely construct a hitch. 
Oh. lol


Also, because a 3pt can be raised or lowered, it's a "floating" hitch so we can adjust as needed over the train tracks and such.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

We didn't use the three point hitch to unstable . We used the solid draw bar. Three point can sway or rise in some cases .


----------



## Granny Sue (Jan 12, 2009)

Never done it, but a neighbor did and his 1970 trailer broke in two--right at the top of a bad hill. They had a real mess on their hands.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Granny Sue said:


> Never done it, but a neighbor did and his 1970 trailer broke in two--right at the top of a bad hill. They had a real mess on their hands.


I think they call that subdividing. Two homes for the price of one. What a deal.:icecream:


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

poppy said:


> Watch the highway. A friend of mine moved one through the country a few years ago. He only went 3 miles on the highway and did it at 2AM to avoid any traffic. State cops caught him and it cost him over $1700.00.



many years ago we had our 8' x 35' trailer moved professionally. There are rules and regulations to moving them. Back then, they could only be on the road Monday through Friday, 9:00 am to 5:00 pm. I'm guessing being caught at 2AM was a clear signal that not all was kosher


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

Get LOTS of prices from anyone you can. We just bought a trailer the same size & need to go 35 miles. Prices ranged from $700-$2500. Think we called 6 people. We are going to have an old guy that just moves trailers on the weekends move it. Saturday is the big day. We are in an area with lots of hills and curves. I wouldn't want to try it ourselves. DH is scared the guy isn't going to be able to turn into the driveway. I am not too concerned, since a trailer used to be on the land. I think it is well worth paying someone for the service, maybe after seeing it done DH would want to do it himself next time. But not me, I feel there are somethings worth paying for!


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I hired a service to move a single-wide years ago. The problems they ran into were not having a tag for hauling and having to weld a repair to the tongue in the middle of the highway (with all of us pouring bottled water to keep the sparks down).


----------



## Shadow (Jan 11, 2006)

Sure you save a little money mabey, but you do not have insurance, or the proper equipment, some one gets hurt or worse, and you will be responsible civil and criminal. Find a reasonable price and pay it and stay out of their way. Be sure they have the insurance. Some times saving money and being stupid is awful close to being the same. I would never take a chance like that and the wear and tear on the tractor would be bad. I have two tractors and one is a large one but that much weight on the draw bar would probably come close to lifting the front wheels off the ground. DON'T DO IT. But you probably will and I wish you the best. David


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Good point about the liability issues Shadow.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Its going to be a hog shed right?....around here ag is exempt so they are ALWAYS going to be a hog shed!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

We did it - twice. The first time was a 12'x50' and we moved it less than 5 miles. The second time was a 12x60. My husband said never again. When his sister wanted a 14x70 moved from a mile up the road he told her he would pay the cost himself but he wouldn't move it.

I vote for paying to have it moved. You will be money ahead in the long run.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

fantasymaker said:


> Its going to be a hog shed right?....around here ag is exempt so they are ALWAYS going to be a hog shed!


absolutely! 

Hog shed.


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

ErinP said:


> absolutely!
> 
> Hog shed.


Those are going to be some darn happy hogs...


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

moved two of them for my son many years ago using the old 2 1/2 ton 6X6 military truck, we moved one of them 50 miles to my place rebuilt it, then moved it another 50 to where he wanted it, and then moved the first one from one lot to here he moved to, about 30 miles, when said and done he/we slid the two of them together and more or less made a poor mans double wide, when said and done he had one roof over both of them, and fixed up fairly nice, the old truck was not fast but did a good job, and some radios are a big help, do not remember all the in's and out"s but think we got the proper permits to move them.


----------



## Fat Charlie (Sep 9, 2010)

Don't just check your route for limbs, wires and curves- check the route itself. The question here is: Auto insurance or Homeowner's?


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh, ouch!! that's bad, very bad. I imagine that was one ticked off road department there.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, I've seen that one. 

Fortunately, a double wide with attached garage is a just a _smidge_ bigger than we're moving.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

No experience in this area, but very interested to hear how it goes. Please update us after the move. Good luck!


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

We've done several in the years gone by, but no more around here. Our oh, so wise officials have determined that, in yet another effort to protect us from ourselves, individuals can no longer move and set up their own mobile home. It has to be done by a licensed MH mover.


----------



## Fat Charlie (Sep 9, 2010)

If I had needed that bridge to get to work, I'd appreciate the protection. They don't care about what condition the home is when it gets where it's going, they care about the bridges, signs, culverts, etc.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Fat Charlie said:


> If I had needed that bridge to get to work, I'd appreciate the protection. They don't care about what condition the home is when it gets where it's going, they care about the bridges, signs, culverts, etc.


I couldn't agree more! If someone destroyed the bridge that I need to cross to get to and from my ranch, I would have to drive at least 60 miles out of my way to get anywhere.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

buddy moved a 12x50 with a Ford super duty. Needed a car in front and a car in back Could only move during daylight. Went 30 miles. DOT gave him one day to get it done.
You should check with the state DOT as well as local officials to make sure you are going to be legal.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

Ours was moved this weekend, and DH agreed it was way too much work for what we paid for! I really can't say enough that I would pay someone. We went with an older gentleman, total cost was $1400, we didn't pick the cheapest person, since we wanted to be sure of what we were getting. For $1400, 4 people broke down the trailer, removed lights, underpin, CHA, stairs, etc. They used a flat bed trailer to haul all the "extras" on. Only one vehicle was needed in the front ahead of the trailer. Once they arrived at our land (only about 35 miles) they had to tear down part of the fence, since they couldn't turn down the driveway into the gate. Drove through the pasture with the trailer. Then worked on getting it in place which took several attempts, since electrical and such is already in place. They leveled it and put 8 anchors on each side. The entire job took 12 hours, and that was 4 people who knew what they were doing! We could have saved some money breaking down the trailer on our own & just having the movers level and anchor it. I am thankful the trailer is now set up, only damage done is 1 cracked mirror & 2 broken windows. FYI, here in Oklahoma everyone must file a form 936 with the tax comission before you can move a mobile home & get a current tag. Checking out your state law should help you make your choice. Good luck with your move!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

jcatblum said:


> For $1400


:shocked:
if I had that sitting around, I wouldn't be needing to move a 25 year old trailer house! lol


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Fat Charlie said:


> If I had needed that bridge to get to work, I'd appreciate the protection. They don't care about what condition the home is when it gets where it's going, they care about the bridges, signs, culverts, etc.


Fortunately, a single wide trailer house weighs about 1/3 of a fully loaded cattle pot or grain trailer, so I know any of the bridges in our area will more than handle the weight. It's also considerably closer to the ground than a cattle pot, so power lines and so forth aren't a concern, either.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## garyinmississip (Aug 23, 2010)

sammyd said:


>


Ain't you supposed to have extended mirrors on that thang? :stirpot:


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll bet the blade on the front is holding the "Wide Load" sign... :thumb:


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Sammy that looks like a Bolens, I've towed cars with ours but never a camper, have to give it a try!!!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

So ErinP, what are you going to do? If you do haul it yourself, please keep your camera handy and let us know how it goes. I am rooting for it to go well for you, and that the new Mobile home will be comfortable and a blessing to you and your family.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a buddy on another board who mentioned that he's _praying_ for video. lol 

For sure, we're going to move it via tractor, though I don't know yet if we're going with the 3pt or the drawbar. This weekend we're hoping to get everything unhooked and maybe jacked up. With any kind of luck we can get wheels on it sometime within the next week or so. 
By MY timeline, I want to see it in my front yard by the first of November. We'll see what DH's timeline looks like, though.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Stay safe!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

We made my Nov 1 deadline. 
By the 30th, it was sitting out in my hay meadow. 
Pics here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=372196


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

ErinP said:


> As in, not hiring someone to do it for you.
> 
> We recently bought a 14X70 trailer for $500 but now need to move it the 25 miles to our place. It's really solid, so I hope it'll make the trip with no structural issues.


Are you sure the 14ft wide will fit down the gravel road? Can you make the turns, thats a long trailer. Technical you need a wide load sign at least and in many states a permit for a wide load. 25 with a trailer that big is not an easy trip. Unless you have one BIG tractor you going to be hard pressed to move it and not kill the tractor. You will also need insurance for the move.

I would call around and see what a local "home mover" would charge to move it. Also consider calling a tow truck service and have them move it.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Gary in ohio said:


> Are you sure the 14ft wide will fit down the gravel road? Can you make the turns, thats a long trailer. Technical you need a wide load sign at least and in many states a permit for a wide load. 25 with a trailer that big is not an easy trip. Unless you have one BIG tractor you going to be hard pressed to move it and not kill the tractor. You will also need insurance for the move.
> 
> I would call around and see what a local "home mover" would charge to move it. Also consider calling a tow truck service and have them move it.


Check out my link, right above your post!  It more than fit. It's no wider than a tractor with duals. 
We did make a couple of pretty tight turns, particularly because of the duals, so we ended up stripping off some siding. 
And there is no way that a trailer house, weighing less than 30K pounds, even comes close to tapping the power of any tractor we'd have access to. 

Truly, the hard part was the prep work. Getting services unhooked, jacking it up, etc. The actual haul was pretty straightforward.


----------

